# Aufzugsteuerung



## Hans.S (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Bin grads am programmieren einer Aufzugssteuerung mit 5 Stockwerken.
Hat das schon mal wer programmiert.
Gibts vielleicht irgendwo eine Anleitung.
Wie mann so etas programmiert.
Gibt es da für jedes Stockwerk 25 Möglichkeiten und das ganze mal 5, das wären dann 125 Netzwerke
Kann man das vereinfachen, vielleicht mit einem KV Diagramm?
Eine Variation hab ich schon programmiert, wenn der Aufzug im EG steht und ich 
möcht in den 1 Stock fahren

```
UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merker Schalter 1 Stock"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker Schalter 1 Stock"
      NOP   0
```
mfg.Hans


----------



## Paule (20 Oktober 2009)

Hans.S schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Bin grads am programmieren einer Aufzugssteuerung mit 5 Stockwerken.
> Hat das schon mal wer programmiert.
> ...


Hallo Hans,
wo befindet sich der Aufzug in dem ich auf keinen Fall mitfahren will? 

War nur Spaß! 

Aber im ernst, braucht man für Aufzüge nicht verifizierte Bausteine die vom TÜV abgenommen sind?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Aber im ernst, braucht man für Aufzüge nicht verifizierte Bausteine die vom TÜV abgenommen sind?



ich glaub der hans, der will nur spielen ...

btt:
ich glaub in SCL ist das mit CASE und IF THEN ELSE sehr viel schneller und übersichtlicher gelöst


----------



## MatMer (20 Oktober 2009)

man sollte mal hier die ganzen Hausaufgaben Thread inklusive Lösungen sammeln und davon eine eigene Rubrik machen...


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2009)

MatMer schrieb:


> man sollte mal hier die ganzen Hausaufgaben Thread inklusive Lösungen sammeln und davon eine eigene Rubrik machen...



noch haben wir keine lösung, also maximal ran!


----------



## MatMer (20 Oktober 2009)

die Leute posten ja nie die gesamten Lösungen die sie mit Hilfe des Forums erstellen... sonst hätten wir tausend Aufzüge, Bampeln (Baustellenampeln), Stanzen und was weiß ich was die Lehrer sich alles ausdenken...


----------



## Hans.S (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!



> ich glaub der hans, der will nur spielen ...


Spielen wüd ichs nicht nennen, eher Programmierpraxis sammeln
Da ich mit SPS VISU arbeite und sich ein Aufzug leicht simmulieren lässt, kann ich gefahrlos meine Lösungen testen.
Wenn ich mir eine Wahrheitstabelle anfertige komm ich für jedes Stockwerk auf 25 Möglichkeiten.
Meine Lösung wird auch funktionieren nur kommen halt viele Netzwerke zusammen.

mfg.Hans


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Hans

auf der einen Seite sind es weniger als 25 , aber andererseits gibts dabei noch andere Konstallationen.
Da ich dir die Freude über eine eigene Lösung ja nicht nehmen will, versuche ich einfach mal einen anderen Ansatz.

Du hast 5 Stockwerke, an jedem Stockwerk einen Taster zum holen und einen im Aufzug zum anfahren , richtig ?
Also hast du genau fünf Anwahlen, genau eine pro Stockwerk.
Dann must solltest du noch einen Merker für die Priorität festlegen. Das heisst , wenn er nach oben fährt werden alle Aufträge die höher sind erst abgearbeitet dann geht es wieder abwärts.

Grundansatz
- Aufzug hat keine Störung
- Türen sind geschlossen
- Liegt eine Priorität vor (ja / Nein)
- Fahre zu gesetztem Ziel
- angekommen Tür auf / löschen gesetztes Ziel
- Rücksprung zum Start


----------



## Hans.S (20 Oktober 2009)

Hallo !

Das hilft mir schon ein wenig weiter!
Wenn ein höheheres Stockwerk angewählt wird fallen praktisch alle darunter liegenden Stockwerke weg.
Ich fang zunächst einmal klein an. 
Ich hab in jedem Stockwerk nur einen Taster für holen und einen Endschalter damit ich weis wo er sich gerade findet.


mfg.Hans


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2009)

Tja man soll Aufzüge mal nicht unterschätzen.
Wir hatten früher mal so ein Aufzug-Modell mit 5 Etagen und 2 Aufzügen für Azubi, Praktikanten und Jung-Ing.
Da sind so manche dran verzweifelt 

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## bicycle-repairman (20 Oktober 2009)

Jepp, 

beliebte Fehler sind u.a. das Losfahren mit offenen Türen, nach dem Losfahren nie wieder öffnen, das Durchbrechen von Boden und/oder Decke, das Einschließen von Mitfahrern ohne das ein Ziel gewählt wurde...

Offensichtlich ist der Aufzug immer wieder eine beliebte Belustigung.

Ben


----------



## MatMer (21 Oktober 2009)

ja der Aufzug wird halt gerne genommen, weil er auch gerade nicht so trivial ist und man davon auch ein Modell bauen kann, was sich bewegt...

Am Anfang denken die meisten "haha Aufzug, hab ich bis Morgen fertig..."
ist das gleiche wie mit Ampelanlagen, das unterschätzt man auch zu leicht.


----------



## Hans.S (24 Oktober 2009)

Sodala!
Hab grade die Auzugsteuerung fertig programmiert obwohl ich kein Ingenieur und ein blutiger programmier Anfänger bin und mit SPS VISU getestet, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Kann man ruhig bedenkenlos mitfahren mit meinem Aufzug
Für die die das Programm mit SPS-VISU testen wollen hab ich die Datei von meinem Aufzugprojekt als Anhang angehängt
Jetzt noch einen NOT-AUS und automatische Türen reinzuprogrammieren, dürfte eine einfache Sache sein!
mfg.Hans


```
FC1:Titel
NW1:Merkt sich Startsignal
      U     "START"
      S     "Merker Start"
      U     "STOP"
      R     "Merker Start"
      NOP   0
 
NW2:Aufzug AUF
      U(    
      U     "Auzug AUF"
      UN    "Auzug AB"
      U     "Merker Start"
      O     "Merk. Schalter 1STK.u EG"
      O     "Merk.Schalter 2STK  u.EG"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.1STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u.  EG"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 1STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 2STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  EG"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  1ST"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  2ST"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  3ST"
      )     
      S     "Aufzug AUF"
      U(    
      O     "STOP"
      O     "Auzug AB"
      O     "Auzug runter"
      O     "START"
      O     
      U     "Merk. Schalter 1STK.u EG"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter 2STK  u.EG"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.1STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u.  EG"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 1STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 2STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  EG"
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  1ST"
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  2ST"
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  3ST"
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      )     
      R     "Aufzug AUF"
      NOP   0
 
NW3:Aufzug runter
      U(    
      U     "Auzug AB"
      UN    "Auzug AUF"
      U     "Merker Start"
      O     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 2STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 3STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 4STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 1STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 2STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 3STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 4STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.3STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.3STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.4STK"
      O     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 4STK"
      )     
      S     "Auzug runter"
      U(    
      O     "STOP"
      O     "Auzug AUF"
      O     "Aufzug AUF"
      O     "START"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 2STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 3STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 4STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 1STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 2STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 3STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 4STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.3STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.4STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     
      U     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 4STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      )     
      R     "Auzug runter"
      NOP   0
 
NW4:Lampe Erdgechoß
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      S     "Lampe EG"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Lampe EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW5:Lampe 1 Stock
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      S     "Lampe 1 Stk."
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Lampe 1 Stk."
      NOP   0
 
NW6:Lampe 2 Stock
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      S     "Lampe 2 Stk."
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Lampe 2 Stk."
      NOP   0
 
NW7:Lampe 3 Stock
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      S     "Lampe 3 Stock"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Lampe 3 Stock"
      NOP   0
 
NW8:Lampe 3 Stock
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      S     "Lampe 4 Stock"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Lampe 4 Stock"
      NOP   0
 
NW9:merkt sich Schalter 1 Stock und Aufzug befindet sich im EG
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merk. Schalter 1STK.u EG"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk. Schalter 1STK.u EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW10:merkt sich Schalter 1 Stock und Aufzug befindet sich im 2STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 2STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 2STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW11:merkt sich Schalter 1 Stock und Aufzug befindet sich im 3STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 3STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 3STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW12:merkt sich Schalter 1 Stock und Aufzug befindet sich im 4STK
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 4STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter1STK.u 4STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW13:merkt sich Schalter EG  und Aufzug im befindet sich 1STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 1STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 1STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW14:merkt sich Schalter EG  und Aufzug im befindet sich 2STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 2STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 2STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW15:merkt sich Schalter EG  und Aufzug im befindet sich 3STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 3STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 3STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW16:merkt sich Schalter EG und Aufzug im befindet sich im 4STK
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 4STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  EG"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter EG u. 4STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW17:merkt sich Schalter 2STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im EG
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalter 2STK  u.EG"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalter 2STK  u.EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW18:merkt sich Schalter 2STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 1STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.1STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.1STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW19:merkt sich Schalter 2STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 3STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.3STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.3STK"
      NOP   0
```


----------



## Hans.S (24 Oktober 2009)

```
NW20:merkt sich Schalter 2STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 4STK
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.4STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 2STK u.4STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW21:merkt sich Schalter 3STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im EG
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u.  EG"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u.  EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW22:merkt sich Schalter 3STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 1STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 1STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 1STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW23:merkt sich Schalter 3STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 2 STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 2STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 2STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW24:merkt sich Schalter 3STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 4STK
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 4STK"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 3STK u. 4STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW25:merkt sich Schalter 4STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im EG
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  EG"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW26:merkt sich Schalter 4STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 1STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  1ST"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  1ST"
      NOP   0
 
NW27:merkt sich Schalter 4STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 2STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  3 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  2ST"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  2ST"
      NOP   0
 
NW28:merkt sich Schalter 4STK und Aufzug im befindet sich im 3STK
      UN    "Endschalter  4 STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  2 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  1 STK"
      UN    "Endschalter  EG"
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  3ST"
      U(    
      O     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merk.Schalt 4STK u.  3ST"
      NOP   0
 
NW29:Anzeigelampe im Aufzug für EG
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Lampe im Aufzug EG"
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      R     "Lampe im Aufzug EG"
      NOP   0
 
NW30:Anzeigelampe im Aufzug 1STK
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Lampe im Aufzug 1STK"
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      R     "Lampe im Aufzug 1STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW31:Anzeigelampe im Aufzug 2STK
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Lampe im Aufzug 2STK"
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      R     "Lampe im Aufzug 2STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW32:Anzeigelampe im Aufzug 3STK
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Lampe im Aufzug 3STK"
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      R     "Lampe im Aufzug 3STK"
      NOP   0
 
NW33:Anzeigelampe im Aufzug 4STK
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Lampe im Aufzug 4STK"
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      R     "Lampe im Aufzug 4STK"
      NOP   0
```


----------



## Hans.S (26 Oktober 2009)

So jetzt gibts auch noch automatische Türen!

```
NW34:Ausgang für Türe öffnen
      U(    
      O     "Merker Türöffner EG"
      O     "Merker Türöffner im 1STK"
      O     "Merker Türöffner 2STK"
      O     "Merker Türöffner 3STK"
      O     "Merker Türöffner 4STK"
      )     
      S     "Tür AUF"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Tür AUF"
      NOP   0
 
NW35:Ausgang für Türe wieder schliessen
      U(    
      UN    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      L     S5T#3S
      SE    "Timer fürTüre schliessen"
      U(    
      O     "EndschalterTÜR wieder zu"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Timer fürTüre schliessen"
      NOP   0
      NOP   0
      U     "Timer fürTüre schliessen"
      )     
      S     "Tür ZU"
      U(    
      O     "EndschalterTÜR wieder zu"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Tür ZU"
      NOP   0
 
 NW36:merkt sich Schalter für Tür auf im  EG
      U(    
      U     "Schalter EG"
      S     "Merker2 Türöffner EG"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker2 Türöffner EG"
      U     "Merker2 Türöffner EG"
      )     
      U     "Endschalter  EG"
      =     "Merker Türöffner EG"
 
NW37:merkt sich Schalter für Tür auf im  1STK
      U(    
      U     "Schalter 1 STK"
      S     "Merker2 Türöffner im1STK"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker2 Türöffner im1STK"
      U     "Merker2 Türöffner im1STK"
      )     
      U     "Endschalter  1 STK"
      =     "Merker Türöffner im 1STK"
 
NW38:merkt sich Schalter für Tür auf im  2STK
      U(    
      U     "Schalter 2 STK"
      S     "Merker2 Türöffner im2STK"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker2 Türöffner im2STK"
      U     "Merker2 Türöffner im2STK"
      )     
      U     "Endschalter  2 STK"
      =     "Merker Türöffner 2STK"
 
NW39:merkt sich Schalter für Tür auf im  3STK
      U(    
      U     "Schalter 3 STK"
      S     "Merker2 Türöffner im3STK"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker2 Türöffner im3STK"
      U     "Merker2 Türöffner im3STK"
      )     
      U     "Endschalter  3 STK"
      =     "Merker Türöffner 3STK"
 
NW40:merkt sich Schalter für Tür auf im  4STK
      U(    
      U     "Schalter 4 STK"
      S     "Merker2 Türöffner im4STK"
      U(    
      ON    "Endschalter TÜR offen"
      O     "START"
      O     "STOP"
      )     
      R     "Merker2 Türöffner im4STK"
      U     "Merker2 Türöffner im4STK"
      )     
      U     "Endschalter  4 STK"
      =     "Merker Türöffner 4STK"
 
 
 
Im NW2 und 3 noch diese Verriegelung eingefügt das der Aufzug nicht wegfährt, bevor die Türen wieder zu sind.
 
 
ON    "EndschalterTÜR wieder zu"
R     "Aufzug AUF"    (und Aufzug runter)
      NOP   0
```
mfg.Hans


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2009)

so, und jetzt das ganze bitte objektorientiert


----------



## Hans.S (26 Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Was meinst Du bitte mit Objektorientiert?


----------



## Mike369 (26 Oktober 2009)

Ich würds auf jedenfall mal so machen das er in der jeweiligen etage den wert(stockwerk) in db schreibt und wo hin man will ebenfalls rein schreibt damit kann man schon mal besser arbeiten...wann er runter und hoch fahren soll kann man ja mit nem einfachen vergleicher machen...priorität ganz klar das nächstgelegene ziel...aber ansonsten seh ich noch keine schwierigkeit da müsste man sich selbst erst ma versuchen um das vllt. selber festzustellen..werd ich denk ich ma auch bei gelegenheit mal machen...ist bestimmt net so einfach..


----------



## Hans.S (26 Oktober 2009)

Du meinst praktisch FB`s oder FC`s anlegen, wo das Programm bzw. die Funktion für jedes Stockwerk drinnen steht und man dann nur mehr die absoluten EIN-und Ausgansadressen parametrieren muss.
Das wär praktisch der nächste Schritt.
Aber bei so einem großen Programm hab ich das noch nie gemacht.
Wird mich sicher länger beschäftigen ein strukturiertes Programm anzulegen.

mfg.Hans


----------



## Jessen1991 (18 November 2009)

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem.
Ich soll auf Arbeit ein Aufzugsmodell ,für einen Lastenaufzug ,mit einer S7-312 programmieren.
Das ist ja eigentlich kein Problem, aber das große übel dabei ist, das der Aufzug sich merken soll wenn zwischendurch eine etage angewählt wurde.
Die Funktion ist relativ simple, der Aufzug steht standartmäßig immer in der 1.Etage. Wenn auf einen Taster (z.B. 2Etage von 4) gedrückt wird soll der aufzug dort hin fahren, türen auf türen zu und immer wieder in die 1. etage fahren. Mein Problem ist, das ich nicht richtig weiß wie ich das machen soll, das die zwischendurch gedrückten Tasten gespeichert werden und sie dann in der Reihenfolge abgearbeitet werden wie sie betätigt sollen.

Der Aufzug kann nur zwischen 1. und 2., 1. und 3., 1. und 4. Etage hin- und her fahren.

Ich bitte schnellstmöglich um eine Antwort


----------



## Mike369 (19 November 2009)

Ich weiß nich ob das so funktioniert aber es kommt mir gerade so in den sinn...

angenommen du bist im 3 stock und es wird 5 und 2 angewählt. dann subtrahierst du diese stockwerke immer mit dem aktuellen und vergleichst welches ergebnis kleiner ist und fährst dann dort hin...das selbe problem hat man beim paternostar...ich hab s mal hingekriegt frag mich aber nich mehr wie...auf jedenfall wegen dem - nich so einfach..aber die die wo sps richtig gut können denk ich biegen das locker hin


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2009)

@Jessen:
Hast du mal überlegt, wie das meißtens in der Praxis gemacht wird ?
Es werden zunächst alle Haltestellen direkt gespeichert. Liegen die Haltestellen in der aktuellen Fahrtrichtung des Aufzugs so werden sie angefahren und es wird dort gehalten. Ist die letze Station der aktiven Fahrtrichtung angefahren so kann die Fahrtrichtung gewechselt werden und ggf. noch vorhandene weitere Stationen werden dann angefahren. Sind keine Stationen mehr "offen" so ist der Fahrstuhl komplett "frei".

Gruß
LL


----------



## marlob (19 November 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> ...
> angenommen du bist im 3 stock und es wird 5 und 2 angewählt. dann subtrahierst du diese stockwerke immer mit dem aktuellen und vergleichst welches ergebnis kleiner ist und fährst dann dort hin...


Ich habe das Gefühl. das du diese Logik noch verfeinern musst ;-)

a. Also, ich bin also im 3. Stock und will in den
 5. Stock -> 3-5 = -2
 2. Stock -> 3-2 = 1
 -> -2 < 1 -> ich fahre in den 5. Stock

b. Jetzt bin ich im 5. Stock und zwischendurch drückt jemand 4. Stock
 4. Stock -> 5-4 = 1
 2. Stock -> 5-2 = 3
  -> 1 < 3 -> ich fahre in den 4. Stock

c. Jetzt bin ich im 4. Stock und zwischendurch drückt jemand 5. Stock
  5. Stock -> 4-5 = -1
   2. Stock -> 4-2 = 2
   -> -1 < 2 -> ich fahre in den 5. Stock

mache bei b weiter
Irgendwie komme ich nie in den 2. Stock
Da steige ich doch lieber in einen Aufzug, der Larrys Logik folgt


----------



## Paule (19 November 2009)

marlob schrieb:


> Irgendwie komme ich nie in den 2. Stock
> Da steige ich doch lieber in einen Aufzug, der Larrys Logik folgt


Das kann schon unter folgenden Umständen schon Sinn machen:


```
1. Stock :  Restaurant
2. Stock :  Büro (Arbeit)
3. Stock :  Fitness Center
4. Stock :  Einkauf Center
5. Stock :  Nachtclup
```


----------



## Mike369 (19 November 2009)

Tja ich bin auch kein profi und das ist mir als einzigstes eingefallen..das das mit dem minus dann noch nicht passt ist mir bewusst aber das kann man hinbiegen wie ich oben schon gesagt hab..deine beispiele waren also umsonst


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 November 2009)

@Mike:
die Erklärung von Paule hat mir besser gefallen - da kann man dann ja auch gleich den praktischen Bezug herstellen ... ;-)


----------



## Mike369 (19 November 2009)

Ich sag ja nich das meiner besser ist, aber mir is damals nix anderes eingefallen, war auf jedenfall interessant es so zu programmieren


----------



## S5-Bastler (19 November 2009)

Das Problem ist interessant da wurde auch schon mal ein Computerspiel draus gemacht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sim_Tower


----------



## Jessen1991 (19 November 2009)

Danke für eure schnellen antworten, aber ihr habt da was falsch verstanden, dieser aufzug ist bloß ein übungsmodull für azubis.

Und mit dem aufzug kann man nicht von dem dritten in den zweiten oder so fahren, man kann damit nur vom 1.in den 4., vom 1. in den 3., von dem 1. in den 2. und umgekehrt fahren und nicht zwischen den etagen hin und her fahren


----------



## Mike369 (20 November 2009)

Ja dann ist es ja nich schwer, finde es aber etwas zu einfach und zu uninteressant für lehrlinge so was anzubieten. es wär besser wenn es echtheitsgetreu wäre von der funktion her...


----------



## DanielAtze (23 April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich muß hier mal ein altes Thema wieder hervorholen. Und zwar hat mich die Aufzugsaufgabenstellung jetzt auch eingeholt... Soweit läuft mein Programm schon, bloß als Zusatzaufgabe ist gefordert das der Fahrstuhl die Fahraufträge "speichert" und diese nacheinander abarbeiten soll (auch wenn das in manchen Fällen nicht ökonomisch ist, sei jetzt mal dahin gestellt). Als Tipp habe ich bekommen, es mit einem Schieberegister zu realisieren. Aber irgendwie stell ich mich dafür zu glatt an und komm auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Der Aufzug kann Station 1-4 anfahren. 
Als SPS kommt eine S7-315 zum Einsatz.

Ich danke schon mal vielmals für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## TechnikFreak10 (23 April 2010)

Fallst du Fragen an einem Aufzug hast dann wende dich einfach an mich. Habe selbst an einer gearbeitet bzw. Codiert die recht seriös ist. 

EDIT: Dein Oben genanntes Problem löst du mit einer Verriegelung.^^


----------



## DanielAtze (23 April 2010)

Danke fürs Angebot, aber bevor es falsch verstanden wird es ist kein reales Projekt, welches dann auch in die Tat umgesetzt wird.

Es dient nur als Lehraufgabe...


----------



## TechnikFreak10 (23 April 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du schon realistisch vorgehen^^.

Hab mich auch damals mit unmöglichen Fragen beschäftigt wie: Was ist wenn 4 Leute nacheinander den vierten stock und andere 4 den zweiten?^^

naja themaabweich 


wo hängst du gerade ?


----------



## DanielAtze (23 April 2010)

Ich hänge daran wie ich über die Taster (S1-S4), für die einzelnen Stationen, Informationen in ein Schieberegister bekomme... Habe mir gedacht das ich ja maximal 4 Zustände hätte und somit mit 2 Bit klarkommen würde... 
Station 1:  0 0
Station 2:  0 1
Station 3:  1 0
Station 4:  1 1

Die 2 Bit sollen in ein Word geschrieben/geschoben werden, dann könnte ich bis zu 8 Zustände aufnehmen.
Ja und dieses Word wollte ich dann immer auslesen (also 2 stellen) um festzustellen in welche Etage als nächstes gefahren werden muß.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir das jetzt schon zu kompliziert vorstelle!?

EDIT:

Mir fällt gerade auf, das meine 0 0 für Station 1 unglücklich gewählt sind. Da beim schieben ja Nullen nachgeschoben werden und ich zum Schluß gar nicht erkennen kann ob es nun nachgeschobene Nullen sind oder doch eine Fahrt zur Station eins... somit müßte ich ja den Code schon auf 3 Bit erweitern. Womit ich dann immerhin noch 5 Stationsanfragen speichern könnte, welches ja bei 4 Stationen gesamt auch nicht so schlimm wäre. könnte man ja alles abdecken.


----------



## TechnikFreak10 (23 April 2010)

Du hast ja sicherlich für jede Etage einen Zielmerker und einen Positionsmerker erstellt oder ?


----------



## DanielAtze (23 April 2010)

Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht.

Da er bis jetzt, nach jeder Fahrt in eine Station, erst wieder zurück in Grundstellung fahren muß und man dann erst wieder eine neue Station auswählen kann....
So ist die Aufgabenstellung und jetzt soll man es halt erweitern.

EDIT:
ich habe mal die Aufgabenstellung hochgeladen....


----------



## TechnikFreak10 (23 April 2010)

Naja, du musst doch aber irgendwie ,,Zielmerker" haben sonst kommst du ja nicht vom Schritt^^. Bzw. irgendwo musst du ja Merkers Haben die Aussagen wo du gerade bist und wohin du möchtest. Diese werden ja dann durch die Aufrufschalter ausgeführt.

Zu deinem Problem das er alles Speichert und nacheinander abfährt, da musst du nartürlich Schalter benutzen und eine Veriegelung einbauen sonst spinnt der Fahrstuhl und fährt nicht GERECHT.


----------



## PN/DP (24 April 2010)

*Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten*

[offtopic]
Mein lieber Technikfreak,

wenn Du als Anfänger hier im Forum anderen Fragestellern Tipps geben willst, dann drücke Dich bitte 
verständlich und *exakt* aus. 
Und bedenke: Der Fragesteller hofft, auf einen Antwortgeber zu treffen, der mehr Ahnung als er selbst hat. 


TechnikFreak10 schrieb:


> Naja, du musst doch aber irgendwie ,,Zielmerker" haben sonst kommst du ja nicht vom Schritt^^.
> [...]
> Zu deinem Problem das er alles Speichert und nacheinander abfährt, da musst du nartürlich Schalter benutzen und eine Veriegelung einbauen sonst spinnt der Fahrstuhl und fährt nicht GERECHT.





TechnikFreak10 schrieb:


> Fallst du Fragen an einem Aufzug hast dann wende dich einfach an mich. Habe selbst an einer gearbeitet bzw. Codiert die recht seriös ist.
> 
> EDIT: Dein Oben genanntes Problem löst du mit einer Verriegelung.^^


Wenn ich Deine Fragen in Deinen anderen Threads hier lese, dann kann ich mir sehr deutlich vorstellen,
wie "seriös" dieser Aufzug - angeblich von Dir - "codiert" wurde. 
[/offtopic]

PS: Schön, daß an Deiner Tastatur nun bei den meisten Substantiven die Shift-Taste wieder funktioniert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Harald


----------



## DanielAtze (24 April 2010)

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie man das Fahrstuhlproblem lössen könnte? Sprich das man die Stationsanwahl irgendwie speichert und dann nacheinander abarbeitet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 April 2010)

DanielAtze schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Idee, wie man das Fahrstuhlproblem lössen könnte? Sprich das man die Stationsanwahl irgendwie speichert und dann nacheinander abarbeitet?


 
Fang doch mal mit eigenen Worten an zu beschreiben, wie dein Aufzug
funktionieren soll. Aus den eigenen Wörten ergibt sich oft schon der 
Lössungsweg.


----------

